# Traeger Grill



## creedy (Mar 26, 2010)

I am stepping up from a grill i've been using for about 8 years now.  I do fundraiser catering, and I will be doing my friends wedding in a month or so.

Would a Traeger Proff. be worth the money?  Anyone have any use with this grill and/or know how much it holds?


----------



## wingman (Mar 26, 2010)

I am a new Traeger owner and I am blown away by the ease of use and the constancy of the quality products that come off the thing. I have been considering doing some catering as I have been doing the same for friends as a hobby. We own a Texas model. The pro actually has less grill area. The XL has about 190 sq. inches more then the Texas and two fire boxes. It's twice the cost. The only difference I can see is in the legs. The Texas and under have separate legs. The pro series have bars welded between each leg to provide for a very sturdy build allowing one to be moving it on trailers all over the place and not having legs work lose etc. The pro and XL have a front load hopper that may hold more pellets. Most cooking is low and slow and the Texas will go 12 hours or better on a load of pellets. Also the XL you can do a 120 hog if you wish.

So what I'm going to do is in a couple weeks buy another $1000 Texas with 645 sq. inches of grill space. I'm going to get a friend to beef up the legs like the pro and XL series but add a shelf as well. Then we will powder coat it and bolt it on_. This way I can load it up and transport it without worrying about the legs getting tweaked. _

Outside of that the Traeger is an amazing smoker. I'm looking forward to owning 2. You can by 2 Treager Texas smokers for the cost of an XL and get roughly 450 sq. inches more grill area. 

All my humble opinion of course... Good luck!


----------



## denver dave (Mar 26, 2010)

I have used the XL before and really liked it. I have a Texas and love it. From a commercial stand point, the XL may be a way to get started. I had considered the COM 190 for a while. I went with a FEC 100 instead. I have only good things to say about Traeger. It has been an outstanding smoker for me.


----------



## wingman (Mar 27, 2010)

*Denver Dave, I'm curious about your thoughts on the Treager XL. What about it outside of a bit more grill space and tougher stand do you like. I ask because I’m getting ready to buy a second Traeger. Your insight may help make an informative decision on my purchase. As I stated above I was considering a Texas and having my buddy beef up the stand with bracing and heavy casters. 

*Thanks
Rob


----------



## denver dave (Mar 27, 2010)

I was looking at the XL for its size. You get about 190 sq in more space which doesn't sound like a lot but actually is quite a bit larger. You might even be able to cook a small pig on it. I emphasize small. Wood burn does not double as you would expect. But still eats pellets. I see the XL at competitions. All in all a great smoker.
If you purchased a second Texas, you will double your space for half the price. The Texas is probably the better deal. Especially since you are accustomed to cooking on the Texas. Very small learning curve on the cooking characteristics of the smoker.
I ended up getting a FEC 100. Better temp control less fuel burn, and is certified for restaurant use. Since my end game is to cater and/or vend, having a unit that was restaurant certified was important to me. Health dept is very picky out here.


----------

